# mountain lions



## elkhide (Nov 24, 2007)

While my dauhter and I was out last friday evening above Perry on the second bench looking at a herd of deer, we noticed two cats watching the herd. So if anybody has a tag there you go. Dont know much about moutain lions, will the stay or will the go.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

The fact that you observed 2 cats there makes it more likely they will stick around. The reason is that it is almost certain that at least one if not both of the cats is a youngster. Adult lions don't hang out with each other except when they are mating....and then it would only be for 3 or 4 days every couple of years. So odds are what you seen was a family group......and they generally don't travel too far.

In Utah, killing kittens and or females with kittens is illegal. So even if you found somebody with a tag, they aren't likely to be legal animals for harvest. My advise would be to just watch and observe, enjoy the moment.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> The fact that you observed 2 cats there makes it more likely they will stick around. The reason is that it is almost certain that at least one if not both of the cats is a youngster. Adult lions don't hang out with each other except when they are mating....and then it would only be for 3 or 4 days every couple of years. So odds are what you seen was a family group......and they generally don't travel too far.
> 
> In Utah, killing kittens and or females with kittens is illegal. So even if you found somebody with a tag, they aren't likely to be legal animals for harvest. My advise would be to just watch and observe, enjoy the moment.


Not to many actually see cougars, count that as one of the great moments you will be able to record in your memory.


----------

